# Spares for Techno Double step Motor???



## Robkinseyart

The Techno Double step on our Autocruise Starblazer recently stopped working in the up position. Suspect 12V electric motor as it had become lazy in retracting fully, needing a knee up to retract fully.
Stripped step & motor down and it's fitted with an Italian UNUS International Macri PM32 Gearbox motor.
Further stripping down motor, it looks as if the armature sprung brushes have worn out.
Can you buy these as spares in UK??

Second question.
Had to split the step from rear fixing bracket as one of the retaining bolts was turning and not unscrewing.
How do you get to the heads of these bolts??


----------



## Techno100

I believe CAK tanks keep parts.
Unfortunately I think all the pivot bushes have worn out on mine and no one lists replacements.Not a good product me thinks :roll:

http://www.caktanks.com/files/cak_c...s/107-108_CAK_2010_Entrance_Steps_Section.pdf

Spares here too
http://www.motorcaravanning.co.uk/shopuk/project_2000_steps.htm

Motor brushes can be quite common between different motors. I'd take a brush to a vacuum cleaner/electric drill repair specialist, probably fine something alike or RS catalogue.


----------



## Robkinseyart

Thanks for info, was going to try electrical motor supplier in Derby for brushes.

There aren't any bushes in step pivots just 13mm across flats nyloc nuts & bolts which have a square taper and a domed head. Between the moving arms of the steps are plastic washers.
It's easy to remove one, just unscrew nut then knock out with a plastic mallet or piece of wood to protect thread end.
be careful to make sure you get both plastic washers & steel washer, per pivot point.
Check if there is wear, grooving on bolt, replace if necessary.
You should be able to source them and washers from any good
engineering/hardware supplier.
When you re-attach use new nuts and tighten up then back off a little to allow them to hinge.


----------



## Techno100

Cheers, I'd assumed the plastic washer was a bush but now it's clear it's not so well made :lol: If the bolts have simply worn a groove that's an easy job but if the holes in the brackets have worn it is less rosy barring fitting 10mm bolts.
We only use our step on arrival and departure until we put a floor standing double step in place. This is because the chassis mounted one acts like a big lever when stood on and rocks the van.


----------



## Robkinseyart

Don't think it's feasable to fit wider bolts as you are restricted to the
square cut out in one of arms to stop dome bolt turning.
have tried loads of places for motor brushes but most people just want to sell me a complete motor for £126 + shipping.
Lot of brush supliers say they can probably match them up if send a sample.
Another avenue is to look for a cheap Fiat, Peugeot, window motor on ebay which use similar 12V motors.


----------



## Techno100

I have a square file & local ironmongers has a big selection of dome head coach bolts :wink:


----------



## Robkinseyart

Took step motor to garage and they tested it and it was working fine.
Reassembled it and step now retracts but wouldn't lower down!

Anyone got any ideas on how to check it will reverse itself and lower step?

Of the 3 sensors under step motor box, which one activates step lowering?


----------



## Techno100

Can't help you just now but the next time I go to the van I'll get the diagram, possible later today.


----------



## Robkinseyart

Techno100 said:


> Can't help you just now but the next time I go to the van I'll get the diagram, possible later today.


Any chance of that wiring diagram?
Cheers
Rob


----------



## Techno100

Sorry I dint get back to you. I looked at the diagram and it's niether use nor ornament as it din't identify which was which at all :roll:


----------



## Robkinseyart

Cheers anyway will get tester on them.


----------



## Techno100

These may be of use even though I thought not? so you can decide.


----------



## Robkinseyart

Thanks for diagrams, there a great help.
Rob


----------



## Robkinseyart

Latest news. I went through it all using your wiring diagrams. Trouble is my loom is all black wires, not coloured like diagram :evil: .

Step will now retract easily but wont lower itself?????????
So it cant be a fuse or power supply. Could it be something on the motor that reverses direction?
Temporary set up, I've tightened up all pivot points more so step will lower but stiff and secured it whilst retracted with a tie down to stop it coming out, crude but it works for now :wink: , just got to remember it ain't there when stepping out for first time  .
Could it be a fuse that controls how step retracts when ignition key is turned, so the step thinks motorhome is running and wont lower it???????????????????? :?:


----------



## Robkinseyart

Somebody called Armwatson posted this reply. Anyone understand what he's saying???? :?:

_This new broadcast of electrical steps merges denote of the art discipline with expertise gathered over decades.These steps are made from hot galvanised steel and characteristic accessible metre boards made from silver anodised aluminium and armedwith country sidelong guards.All electric steps rise realized with wiring for secure disoblige inexact causative work and someone couthy installment with vindicatory a few connections necessary.All Techno steps obey with EN1646 standards and move with user and fix practice. _


----------



## peterandirene

Sitting in van at Edinburgh CC site. First trip of year and our step has packed in (Tecno-step).

Doing some research I came across the following:

_This new series of electrical steps merges state of the art technology with expertise gathered over decades. These steps are made from hot galvanised steel and feature convenient foot boards made from silver anodised aluminium and equipped with safety side guards. All electric steps come complete with wiring for guaranteed trouble free motor operation and user friendly installation with just a few connections needed. All Techno steps comply with EN1646 standards and come with use and maintenance manual. _

Reckon Armwatson meant that!

See Robkinseyart post dated 25 March 2011.

This thread is the most useful thing I've found so far. Think I'll wait til we get home and then check it out.

As an aside we switched on the Eberspacher last night in Moffat and the van filled with fumes within seconds. Spent the night with no heating other than a small oil filled rad. Had a quick look today when we arrived in Edinburgh and the exhaust pipe has a split in it before the silencer. Wrapped some tin foil around to seal as best I could and hey presto, no fumes. Can get new piping on ebay for a few quid so will deal with this also when we get home. Am not using it though as I don't have a great deal of confidence in Wilko tin foil overnight!

Peter


----------

